# Wow--whos overrated?!!



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/list/mostoverrated.html

espn.com said Vince Carter, C-Webb, Antoine Walker and Ben Wallace are some of the most overrated guys in the league.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

How is Antoine overrated, from what I've heard everyone thinks he sucks.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> How is Antoine overrated, from what I've heard everyone thinks he sucks.



7. Antoine Walker
A friend's e-mail said, simply, "Check out that shooting percentage!" So we did. And, wow. He's the worst shooter in the NBA among players who averaged at least 8 points per game. Lowest field-goal percentage (.388). Unfortunately, only five players in the league put the ball up more. Walker was also among the worst 3-point shooters, which begs the question of why he attempted a whopping 582 3-pointers last season. And here's the topper: Shaq shot better from the charity stripe than Walker.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thus making him and sprewell the two most untradable guys in the league.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*BUT, the POINT is....*

IF almost all NBA fans say Walker is SO BAD, as in - Not a good player - HOW can he then be overrated? 

How about their honorable mention:

<b>Also receiving votes:

Jerry Stackhouse
Oscar de la Hoya
Andy Roddick
Tony Stewart
Ben Wallace
David Beckham
Alfonso Soriano
Johnny Damon
Eric Lindros</b>

VINCE? Why does he get into the top of that list and other INJURED players like Grant Hill are not on this list of overrated players?

CWebb? Again, they use injuries as a reason that someone is "overrated"? 

Ben? No reason he makes this list....

Stackhouse? He's still in the league? 

Why is this thread in the Dallas forum instead of the NBA forum?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: BUT, the POINT is....*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Why is this thread in the Dallas forum instead of the NBA forum?


Ive been trying to generate more traffic in this forum.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: BUT, the POINT is....*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Ive been trying to generate more traffic in this forum.


:laugh: It worked! At least, the title got me here and when I read the article, I had many questions as to why his list included those particular NBA players! Good job, DS1


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Vince Carter is overrated........but, not the other 3!!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Walker is overrated I think. This is coming from a UK fan. But Ben Wallace is not overrated. I don't care what that thing says, Wallace has to be the best defensive big man in the league, whether they like it or not.


----------

